
Show HN: Any Nurses Out There? - daviddworschak
https://www.kamanahealth.com/
======
daviddworschak
For nurses to securely store and share credentials + professional
documentation. Receive alerts when credentials are expiring. Display work
preferences to end repeat conversations. Onboard for jobs from any device.
Talent management platform for healthcare employers on the other side.
Launched with focus on travel nursing, any nurse can use for credential mgmt.

